# Who makes the best reel out there?



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

I am looking for a nice reel for my Sage One 7wt 9.5'. I will use it mostly for streamer fishing along with mousing at night. Prefer something light and durable. I have both the Orvis Mirage and Hydros reels but they seem really big and heavy for this rod. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

My personal choice would be a Bauer Rogue


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Abel makes the finest fly reels in the world. In my opinion. You will pay a pretty penny though.


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

Just my 2 cents. Check out the Lamson line of reels. I have one on my Sage 6wt that I use primarily for streamer fishing. I've been VERY happy with it.

Made in the USA, great drag system, and a several different models with varying weights.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Owned Abel's, Tibors, Lamson/Waterworks, Ross, Nautilus, LOOP, Guideline, Danielsson, etc...

To answer who makes the best reel, that is largely up to you as there is a lot of great reels out there...

I personally own nothing but Galvan reels anymore, the Torque series is my favorite reel ever made. Just like the looks of them and they have never let me down...

The T-6 would match that rod perfectly and if you care, is available in bronze which would match your reel seat...


----------



## Pour Decisions (Sep 11, 2008)

The best? is a very open ended and debatable question. How much do you want to spend? cork or composite drag? 100% sealed drag system or not sealed? Personally I think the Waterworks/Lamsons are the best reel/drag for the money, just my opinion though. I also think that Hatchs are best thing going when I want to spend more and/or the reel will be used in the dead of a MI winter as the drag is 100% sealed. 

Know what, just say F-it and spring for the Hardy Zane Ti--seems worth it to me...


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

Pour Decisions said:


> The best? is a very open ended and debatable question. How much do you want to spend? cork or composite drag? 100% sealed drag system or not sealed? Personally I think the Waterworks/Lamsons are the best reel/drag for the money, just my opinion though. I also think that Hatchs are best thing going when I want to spend more and/or the reel will be used in the dead of a MI winter as the drag is 100% sealed.
> 
> Know what, just say F-it and spring for the Hardy Zane Ti--seems worth it to me...


LOL Hardy Zane Ti- $8000, only two left for sale in the world it said on the website I checked, way out of my league haha.

Thanks for all the info so far, I want to get the right one the first time.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

IncredibleHook said:


> LOL Hardy Zane Ti- $8000, only two left for sale in the world it said on the website I checked, way out of my league haha.
> 
> Thanks for all the info so far, I want to get the right one the first time.


Well then you better get them both! :lol:


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I have almost all Lamson reels now. I have a couple of the Velocity reels and 2 Konic....That Konic works real nice for a moderate price....They have become my favorite brand....Scott


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

My favorite is the hale shark reel with the kill switch hands down. That way when you get bored of flyflogging you can flip the switch to let the reel spin for some real fishing.


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Might want to check out Islander reels made in B.C. Canada were the big salmon are caught , no Chinese parts all handmade on a lathe


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Boozer said:


> Owned Abel's, Tibors, Lamson/Waterworks, Ross, Nautilus, LOOP, Guideline, Danielsson, etc...
> 
> To answer who makes the best reel, that is largely up to you as there is a lot of great reels out there...
> 
> ...


How true.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

REG said:


> How true.


Sure is nice having all those options...


----------

